# Time delay relays



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I need to get one to delay start of the skimmer for a few minutes after power is back.

ideas please

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'd do it with an Arduino, but I'm still learning how to write code...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> I'd do it with an Arduino, but I'm still learning how to write code...


Thanks, but I will pass 

there are many, but probably somebody has better idea

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sig aren't you running a Reefkeeper controller? If you are, check to see that you have the outlet that the skimmer is set to skimmer function. Then you can do a delay standby time there.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hm.. Not sure if that will work after a power failure... You could set it up as a Metal Hailide function as it has a startup delay of up to 15 minutes. I'm headed out now but I can look at it when I get back.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you. 
You always has correct answer and I never read User Guide. 

6.3.1 Pump

Pump can also have a post standby delay. This delay will postpone the change in the state of the pump when your system is taken out of standby. If a pump is set to turn off, the delay will hold it for that duration beyond the triggering event. This can be extremely useful when coming out of a standby mode used for feeding. A user can set the skimmer to come on after a delay so not to 
over skim food from the system.

Thanks again

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sig said:


> Thank you.
> You always has correct answer and I never read User Guide.
> 
> 6.3.1 Pump
> ...


Cool, test out both and see which one meets your need.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I love that feeling when the solution is right in front of you and you suddenly realize it


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> I love that feeling when the solution is right in front of you and you suddenly realize it


That is was feeling when I met my wife long time ago and happy till today 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

sig said:


> That is was feeling when I met my wife long time ago and happy till today


Ohhh I bet you got lots of points for that Greg..
I have another solution for you since we all know you have spent thousands of dollars in tanks and equipment..is call APEX...NEPTUNE SYSTEM


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

FragCave said:


> Ohhh I bet you got lots of points for that Greg..
> I have another solution for you since we all know you have spent thousands of dollars in tanks and equipment..is call APEX...NEPTUNE SYSTEM


does Apex has this option? In my uneducated opinion 99% of owners use APEX probably 10% of it capacity. Like all these BS options in my car which I will never use.
There is solution for $20 to be inserted in the cable of the skimmer and it will work perfectly. I am just looking for household device. These which I found are industrial, but could work for me.

It is very easy --Cut cable of the skimmer >> attach ends to device (do it properly) >>> you can set delay time
http://www.amazon.ca/Minutes-Range-...d=1424648610&sr=1-1&keywords=time+delay+relay

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

That's an excellent option for under $20.
Yes Apex does have this feature, but not for $20 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

This is what you are looking for. 

http://www.coralvue.com/reef-octopus-auto-time-delay


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

sig said:


> does Apex has this option? In my uneducated opinion 99% of owners use APEX probably 10% of it capacity. Like all these BS options in my car which I will never use.
> There is solution for $20 to be inserted in the cable of the skimmer and it will work perfectly. I am just looking for household device. These which I found are industrial, but could work for me.
> 
> It is very easy --Cut cable of the skimmer >> attach ends to device (do it properly) >>> you can set delay time
> http://www.amazon.ca/Minutes-Range-...d=1424648610&sr=1-1&keywords=time+delay+relay


My personal Opinion is that the Apex system is an investment, you can delay your skimmer for as long as you want and not only that control your whole tank from lights to temperature and avoid disasters...
You get for what u pay simple as that...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> This is what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.coralvue.com/reef-octopus-auto-time-delay


This is a expensive, because I had no choice, but spent more money to buy another power head, which is working. New (but not working) from your store will go for parts

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Unfortunately my brain is not enough to properly setup/use Apex Controller. 
I also has no brain to pay $629.95 CDN not knowing if I will have a tank in a year. 

So I got one DC controller for people with intellectual disability and paid just 150 CDN. Very happy with it and I am also able to setup it without asking for help.

For these who has Digital Aquatics controllers here is the option to delay skimmer start for 15 minutes

6.3.4 Light
The light program allows the user to control dif erent kinds of lighting with certain parameters that are unique to that lighting such as Sure-on.
Sure-on is automatically active if Metal Halide (MH) is selected as the light type. This feature will delay the power up of a MH in the event of a power outage or other power interruption for 15 minutes to give the bulb time to cool down so that it can refire

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sig said:


> Unfortunately my brain is not enough to properly setup/use Apex Controller.
> I also has no brain to pay $629.95 CDN not knowing if I will have a tank in a year.
> 
> So I got one DC controller for people with intellectual disability and paid just 150 CDN. Very happy with it and I am also able to setup it without asking for help.
> ...


Yep, that is the workaround I was mentioning in my second post . While not specifically for the skimmer, it will allow you to maximize the investment and capabilities of the RKL.


----------

